# State ufs on top halts system



## Sergey78 (Dec 8, 2009)

We have a problem with  FreeBSD 6.2-STABLE (aw62) #2: Fri Jun 22 02:26:27 MSD 2007
Apache, php, perl, cvs, Sshd installed on it.
When WinCvs-client starts all system halts:


```
[root@serv ~]# top -b -S -q
last pid:  8677;  load averages:  0.60,  0.65,  0.46  up 0+19:15:26    11:51:43
117 processes: 5 running, 97 sleeping, 15 waiting

Mem: 685M Active, 824M Inact, 191M Wired, 103M Cache, 112M Buf, 199M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 132K Used, 4096M Free


  PID USERNAME       THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE  C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
   11 root             1 171   52     0K     8K RUN    0  17.6H 84.47% idle: cpu0
8667 rbt              1  -4    0  3868K  1988K ufs    0   0:01  1.61% cvs
3440 www              1   4    0 20168K 11536K accept 0   0:09  1.07% httpd
8672 root             1   4    0  6276K  2688K sbwait 0   0:00  0.51% sshd
  741 www              1  -4    0 30660K 21316K ufs    0   2:00  0.49% httpd
8238 www              1  -4    0 30028K 20472K getblk 0   0:00  0.44% httpd
  735 www              1   4    0 20148K 11588K accept 0   1:56  0.34% httpd
6324 www              1  -4    0 30080K 20152K ufs    0   0:03  0.34% httpd
  739 www              1  -4    0 23204K 14236K ufs    0   1:47  0.20% httpd
  740 www              1  -4    0 22736K 13768K ufs    0   1:56  0.10% httpd
  733 www              1  -4    0 23328K 14492K ufs    0   1:52  0.10% httpd
8236 www              1  -4    0 22324K 13036K ufs    0   0:00  0.05% httpd
  627 mysql           16  20    0   392M   220M kserel 0  20:16  0.00% mysqld
   12 root             1 -32 -151     0K     8K WAIT   0   5:37  0.00% swi4: clock sio
  732 www              1   4    0 20148K 11540K accept 0   2:05  0.00% httpd
  736 www              1   4    0 20236K 11676K accept 0   1:59  0.00% httpd
  737 www              1   4    0 20080K 11520K accept 0   1:52  0.00% httpd
  734 www              1  -4    0 23196K 14252K ufs    0   1:51  0.00% httpd



[root@serv ~]# top -b -S -q -mio
last pid:  8678;  load averages:  0.51,  0.63,  0.46  up 0+19:15:37    11:51:54
115 processes: 5 running, 95 sleeping, 15 waiting

Mem: 682M Active, 823M Inact, 191M Wired, 103M Cache, 112M Buf, 202M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 132K Used, 4096M Free


  PID USERNAME        VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
   11 root               0 35683907      0      0      0      0   0.00% idle: cpu0
8667 rbt               73    825     47      0      0     47   0.00% cvs
3440 www             1977  11752      5      0      3      8   0.00% httpd
  735 www            37494  62386    290     16     70    376   0.01% httpd
  736 www            34192  64101     85      7     87    179   0.01% httpd
  627 mysql         697705 1082484  63240  19051    107  82398   2.92% mysqld
   12 root          31837380  79645      0      0      0      0   0.00% swi4: clock sio
  732 www            34298  64560    453     20    130    603   0.02% httpd
  741 www            31740  66602    149     16     97    262   0.01% httpd
  740 www            33422  62749     84      9     56    149   0.01% httpd
  737 www            31916  58079    681      3    126    810   0.03% httpd
  733 www            32940  57871    276      5     95    376   0.01% httpd
  734 www            28515  57685    346     17     93    456   0.02% httpd
  738 www            37836  60866    108     17     73    198   0.01% httpd
  739 www            28846  57339    292     20     91    403   0.01% httpd
  632 jabber        6231920  15432      0      0      0      0   0.00% perl
   32 root           68078  21558     24 287789      0 287813  10.21% syncer
2602 ispogfdva_ 160616  49378      2      0      0      2   0.00% cvs
```
Please, help us solve this problem


----------

